# Free Party near Tomar



## Mo1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello fellow ex-pats!

We are having a little party on June the 21st for the solstice and would like to invite local people to come and join us for a free vegetarian buffet, fun, games, entertainment, music and more.

The desire is to meet up with like-minded individuals to create a local community of people who share seeds, swap produce, encourage each other and meet up and have fun.

If you would like to know more or register for the free party (lunch included) then please click on the ‘sunshine’ on our website: my world of wellbeing dot com (wont let me post the link!)

Places are limited so please register early to ensure you get an invite!

We are in Igreja Nova, about 20 minutes north of Tomar near Ferreira do Zezere.
We look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Mo1978 said:


> Hello fellow ex-pats!
> 
> We are having a little party on June the 21st for the solstice and would like to invite local people to come and join us for a free vegetarian buffet, fun, games, entertainment, music and more.
> 
> ...



Hi there,, I think I have successfully signed up!? Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Mo1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Brilliant, look forward to meeting you, address etc. will be sent in a few days!


----------

